# Track Blower



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

And just in time for fall cleanup time.

There have been several versions of track cleaners/brushes/blowers presented here in the past so I decided to produce my very own. I had already made a track cleaner using Scotchbrite pads strapped under a diesel to polish the rails, but I needed something to blow away the leaves and twigs.

This project really started about 3 years ago while I was visiting my brother in the Boston area. While there, he took me to a boating supply store where I spotted an interesting 12 volt bilge fan. Here’s a photo of the label off the fan for those who might be interested. It only draws 2.9 amps max., at full speed.










It looked like it just might be useable someday. Well, that someday finally came around a couple of weeks ago.

I began with an Accucraft flat car as a base. My first goal was to avoid making any modifications to the car in case I wanted it for another use down the line. The fan motor came encased in a plastic housing that had a bracket molded in around the middle with mounting holes. As it turned out, the fan mounting holes aligned perfectly with the car’s stake pockets. All I had to do was find a couple of bolts that fit the holes. Easy peasy. Here’s a close up of the fan attached to the car.










To avoid having to fabricate a nozzle out of miscellaneous pieces of tubing, I decided to search for a nozzle that was about the same diameter as the fan and had an end that pointed down. Well, I lucked out again. I, for some reason, kept an old battery operated Black & Decker leaf blower that didn’t work worth a darn. I can’t understand why I didn’t throw it away when I moved 5 years ago.

As it turns out, not only did the blower tube have a nice end that was bent just perfectly, but it was exactly the same diameter as the bilge fan housing. WOW, who would a thunk? Below, is a picture of the two pieces mounted together.











Ok, the basic structure was now complete. Now I needed some power and a controller. First thing that came to mind was one of Del Tapparo’s Critter Controls. It seemed perfect for the job and with a good battery I’d have all the control and power I needed. I ordered his Basic Critter Control and a 12 v. – 3800 mah NiMH battery from Battery Space. Below is a photo of a sort of “bread board” configuration I set up for testing purposes.










Next is a close up of the controller. I made a mount for the switch out of aluminum so I could have it located on top for easy access.











I took the blower out for a test spin and it worked great. I didn’t even have to run it at full speed. I pushed it around the track with my U25B track cleaner. It turned out to be a fine combination.

Of course I wasn’t satisfied with the blower’s overall appearance. I had to make it look more like a work car. I found a cab from a once kitbashed LGB Porter and determined that it would work fine as a cover for the battery and electronics. I stacked the battery and electronics using foam tape and mounted them to the flatcar using the tape.

Since all the parts were different colors, I decided to paint the cab and blower with Krylon Ruddy Brown Primer. The color came real close to matching the car. After the parts dried, I found an old headlamp in the parts box and attached it to the top of the cab.

Below, are two pictures of the completed car, one inside and the other out on the layout.





















Some day, when I figure out how to insert videos, I’ll post the blower in action. Enjoy

Doc


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty nifty Don, 
But kinda plain I think. It needs fancy carpet, woodwork, curtains and a kitchen and bath for the comfort of the operator. 
You could name and letter it Aardvark! The resemblance is there. 
I'd love to see the video of it operating and more of your railway. 
Have fun, 
Tongue in Cheek Tom


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool beans Don. 

If you can install a resistance heating coil in front of the fan, you can use it to melt the snow on your track in the winter.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! I keep thinking about something like that. I really need one. While I blow the leaves prior to open house, I need a way to keep the line open during the open house. 



Tom


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

one word for the leaf blower... 


NICE!!!!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Tom, After all, it is a work car. I wouldn't want the crew to be treated too comfortably. They might get used to it.

Jim, I think I'd need a much bigger battery. If I had all the power I needed, all I'd have to do is mount a hair dryer.

Here's a shot I forgot of the power stuff mounted together.











BTW, you may have not noticed that the potentiometer sticks up through the roof where the whistle was on the Porter cab originally.


Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Don:


Neat idea, it really looks good.  After seeing your blower, I got to thinking about reversing the leads to the fan on my rotary to see if it would work as a blower. The battery is dead, so the test run will have to be later this afternoon.

I may have to put duct tape over part of the outflow area to increase the exit velocity.


Chuck 

PS Glad you liked the pictures of my passenger train.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey, that's cool!!! I definitely need one of those!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding! Really cool. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Reversing the fan on the rotary didn't work. It was worth a try!

Chuck


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I completed my own version of a leaf and debris blower recently. Not nearly as nice looking as yours. I still need to come up with some finishing for it. I am using a scooter battery to power it. On wider radius curves, it works well. However on the two foot radius curves, it tends to miss some of the debris. It would be nice to be able to articulate the business end. But that will take another few years to develop.


http://youtu.be/rF6UbVv7kFM


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GRYs mag had an artical about a camera car that moved . not sure which issue


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again guys.

Dan, I see a couple of solutions that don't involve complicated servo-mechanical methods. One, is to mount the blower on a very short flat car and minimize the overhang and two, is to modify an existing long flat car by removing the front truck and fabricating a longer pivot pin on the truck and running it through the bottom of the car. Then you could attach a plate to the pin that the blower would mount on. It might require a bearing. Then the blower would turn with the truck and track the curviture more tightly.

Just a thought.

Doc


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Doc, I will commit those thoughts to memory. On second thought, I had better write them down.


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Just want to say thanks for a great idea Doc! 
shame all our leaves are down and blown away before I will get round to building one for myself! 

Regards 
Rob


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great work Doc! 
Sure looks the buisness! 

Alec.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

What a great idea, I love how you incorporated it into the flat bed. Does it blow your ballast around? I use a leave blower to keep my layout clear and find if I am not careful I end up having to go around moving the ballast back in place.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, 
Do you remember or have the information on the B&D blower model number? I went to one of the Black & Decker replacement parts websites but randomly clicking got me nothing that looked like yours? 

Chas


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

NavyTech,

That's the advantage of using a speed controller like the Critter Control. It has a great range and I played with the voltage until I had enough velocity to blow leaves and not the ballast.

Chas,

The B&D blower I used was probably over 10 years old. The part number was VP430. I also checked and found nothing. I assume it has been discontinued. The closest, cheap blower I noticed was the 12v cordless broom #CS100. It looks like you could get it for around $40 - $60. I'm not sure you want to pay that much to just cut off the nozzle. I probably paid at least that much for my blower back then. I also don't know what the diameter of the newer one would be.


Doc


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bl...10229.html

This seems to be the same as what you've got BUT they do not have the nozzle avaiable as a replacement part. Bummer. There are a few others that look like they might work though. All under $10 for the nozzle most under $5.

I bought the bilge blower 2 years ago and have never gotten around to looking for an appropriate nozzle.

thanks!

Chas


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the blower I have. I guess it's just been too long. I wonder if you called the parts supplier if they could give the diameter of the tube. I'm sure it could be made to work somehhow.

Doc


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 07 Nov 2011 10:58 AM 
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bl...10229.html

This seems to be the same as what you've got BUT they do not have the nozzle avaiable as a replacement part. Bummer. There are a few others that look like they might work though. All under $10 for the nozzle most under $5.

I bought the bilge blower 2 years ago and have never gotten around to looking for an appropriate nozzle.

thanks!

Chas




I used a PVC 45 degree elbow. I cut off a part of it as I thought that using the elbow as it was would blow the air down toward the track alittle too much.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

How much power does this blower have? I use a small shop vac to blow leaves off the track (because my big leaf blower is too strong) and I still blow some of the ballast away. As close as the blower is to the roadbed, it has to blow ballast as well as leaves. 
Ron


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The bilge blower that I have is quite powerful. My track floats on screenings or crusher fines as some call them. It does blow a very few pieces of the screenings here and there, but not enough to be of any consequence. The blower operates on 12 volts. It will operate at lower voltages also, quite well. So a variable voltage system could be used.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I had purchase a variable speed controlelr from someplace? And I plan to use my old RC battery packs so 7.2 volts give or take. If I need to buy new ones I'll figure it out then. I've also got some of the old battery operated kids ride on toy 6 volt gel cells left over too. 

Chas


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I've finally figured out how to post videos. Here's a few seconds of my track blower.



BTW, I measured the voltage I selected to run the blower in order to move leaves and not ballast. It turns out to be about 7.5 volts.

Doc


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doc! Some good information there! 

I found the information on the speed controller I have. I ordered it from Virtualvillage.com SKU 003601-055 but I see you can get it on Ebay now too. http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-15A-DC-...0711677344

I literally need to find a nozzle I'm happy with and assemble the thing....

Chas


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The speed controller looks interesting. It says R/C in the description, but I don't see how it would hook up


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 
Put a lever on instead of the knob and control it with a servo. It's not the most efficient in terms of weight or space but it would function. 

Chas


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah, very good


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice blower car. I bought the bilge blower also several yars ago but have yet to incorporate it on to my broom car. Ah some day. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I like that blower. 
Yours looks real fancy. 
 
Thing 1 and Thing 2 are not that fussy 
 

A short video.

" target=_blank>

I started with track power but run with battery now.
Nice job on the blower! 
Sean


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

But yours has a crew, Sean.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.reindeerpass.com/rail-kleen.aspx

These have been selling like crazy since Kevin Strong did a review of them.


----------

